# VagTec



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys havnt been on hear for a while as I sold my TT two years ago but was just wondering anyone used VagTec I have recently bought a Q2 and fancy a rear view camera surplied and fitted by them, it's all Audi OM parts but no reviews good or bad on there website


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Hows your German? There are lots of reviews on trustpilot

https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/vagtech.dk


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheaper than HazzyDayz but I don't know anyone who has used them before.

Rear camera install for my Q3 is £760 fitted from VagTec v £795.00+VAT from HazzyDayz


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

I used Hazydaze in the end, I must say very impressed in there service from my initial enquiry to install.
I cannot fault them they came to my house to fit as I am in South East Wales so no where near to there base so we'll pleased.


----------

